# A Kitchen I made and Photographed



## Leo G (Mar 8, 2011)

Bt trade I am a cabinetmaker. I have been doing it for 20 years or so. This is a kitchen I made for a judge, she showed me a few pictures of an island and we got started. The kitchen took me much longer to make than I had counted on, so it certainly wasn't a money maker. But it and the photos came out pretty good.

I used a Nikon D70s with a 15-70mm lens on most shots. I had just gotten a new lighting setup consisting of 2 500W/s monolights and some umbrellas a soft box and a couple of stands. All worked out pretty well after I figured out how to use them efficiently.

Here's the kitchen shots.


----------



## Dori1960 (May 19, 2011)

Beautiful craftsmanship! Great shots as well!!


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Beautiful work and wery well captured.

Studio lighting is something I've never really explored. Heck, I have trouble just using a std flash unit. Welcome to our little corner of TSF. It's nice to have a new friend who has that expertise.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Beautiful photos and excellent workmanship Leo G ray: I particularly like the figuring on the centre table/worktop, though I can't quite make out whether it's a slab of wood or stone :laugh:


----------



## Leo G (Mar 8, 2011)

It is a large pc of stone. I had to make the island to fit the stone. Originally the island was suppose to be about 6-8" longer but the stone dictated else wise


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Nice !!! .. on all accounts .. how far do you travel ?? :laugh:


----------



## Leo G (Mar 8, 2011)

Not _that_ far


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

:smile: shame !!! Keep up the beautiful work though ..


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Absolutely superb Leo.

We are looking for a new kitchen now - wall to come down to join to our dining room with kitchen etc et al. If you fancy taking on the job, your photographs are your recommendation. we even give free B&B :grin:


----------



## Leo G (Mar 8, 2011)

You guys all seem to be on the other side of the pond


----------



## Dori1960 (May 19, 2011)

No me! I could use a new kitchen! :wink:


----------



## Mack (Nov 8, 2004)

Great lighting. Well done!


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Leo G said:


> You guys all seem to be on the other side of the pond


Not if you come over here :grin:


----------



## Dori1960 (May 19, 2011)

DonaldG said:


> Not if you come over here :grin:


:laugh:


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

nice work on both counts Leo - interior work can be hard to capture well at times because of limited "get back" space - last shot down on the 15mm end of the lens' range?


----------



## Leo G (Mar 8, 2011)

Last shot was with my 10-20mm lens, all the way wide. So it was at 10mm which is the equiv of a 15mm lens. My camera has a 1.5 crop factor so the 18-70 is really around a 28-105mm


EXIF Data:
Camera Maker: NIKON CORPORATION
Camera Model: NIKON D70s
Image Date: 2011-05-21 17:14:59 (no TZ)
Focal Length: 10.0mm (35mm equivalent: 15mm)
Aperture: f/5.6
Exposure Time: 0.033 s (1/30)
Exposure Bias: none
Metering Mode: Spot
Exposure: Manual
Exposure Mode: Manual
White Balance: Manual
Light Source: Flash
Flash Fired: Yes (Auto, return light detected)
Orientation: Normal
GPS Coordinate: undefined, undefined


----------

